# Post your Kiesel Aries and help me choose finish for mine. :)



## aciek_l (Sep 7, 2016)

GAS reached it's maximum and I'm very close to ordering my own Kiesel Aries. 
I will go with basic specification - this means alder body and solid color finish. I'm pretty sure about maple fretboard, but it's hard to judge color by these small frames in Kiesel's configurator. Show me your Arieses (and other Carvin/Kiesel guitars) and let me know what color it is.  I'm thinking about Pearl Blue, or Blue Mist Metallic with white pickups and black hardware...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2016)

Get hot pink, BEM FB, and pink inlays, black hardware, white pups. Matte finish, natch. Or radiation green metallic, glossy, BEM, NIN, chrome hardware, black or cream pups. That's my vote!


----------



## aciek_l (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure if trolling... ;P Your suggestions are too "flashy" for my taste. 
I like that Vader a lot:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt8Ankb6zzM
That's Pearl Blue and I'm thinking about Aries in the same finish with maple fretboard and maybe white pickups.


----------



## getowned7474 (Sep 7, 2016)

This is my Kiesel VM8 in Satin Seafoam green. I definitely recommend the maple board and white pickups, that combo looks amazing in my opinion.


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2016)

There's only like 5 non-flashy Aries guitars in existence...


----------



## aciek_l (Sep 7, 2016)

narad said:


> There's only like 5 non-flashy Aries guitars in existence...


I'm extremely angry at myself, because I was one day late and someone else grabbed this one from stock.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 7, 2016)

Not oceanburst. Otherwise the Aries posted on their instagrams look goooood.


----------



## Ajaydizzle (Sep 7, 2016)

I know you didn't ask for flashy but I'll never pass up an opportunity to show of my girl.

https://imgur.com/a/FoWF1


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 7, 2016)

man do I love me some aquaburst.


----------



## laxu (Sep 8, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/uFCse Aries AM7 in aquaburst. I like my guitars flashy.

I would suggest getting the stainless steel frets and chrome hardware to go with Blue Mist metallic. Also if you are getting more than 6 strings, get the multiscale model.


----------



## aciek_l (Sep 8, 2016)

All the tops and aquabursts looks awesome, but I'll stay with solid color due to financial reasons. I'm trying to get AX8 still this year... :>


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 8, 2016)

They look really good in matte finishes. Basically every color looks awesome, that said the bevel where you arm sits will at some point get shiny of you don't go gloss. So keep it in mind if that bothers you.


----------



## Big_taco (Sep 8, 2016)

The guy from issues has a pretty good looking seafoam aries. Actually makes me like the design.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Here is an unboxing video of my gloss Wine Red on Antique Ash with one-piece swamp ash body and royal ebony neck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWGxB1MS5yo


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 14, 2016)

laxu said:


> http://imgur.com/a/uFCse Aries AM7 in aquaburst. I like my guitars flashy.
> 
> I would suggest getting the stainless steel frets and chrome hardware to go with Blue Mist metallic. Also if you are getting more than 6 strings, get the multiscale model.



.... me that's a gorgeous guitar


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Seafoam with a maple/birdseye maple fretboard and white pickups, do ittttttttt

http://i.imgur.com/5U8ywou.jpg

or this, don't know the name of the finish though

https://gearcouch.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/arieswp-4-von-12.jpg





Big_taco said:


> The guy from issues has a pretty good looking seafoam aries. Actually makes me like the design.



His is really nice, so I'd recommend OP to AJ's as well.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 14, 2016)

I love my pepto-candy pink Aries. One of my favorite guitars to play still. Recorded a little audio/video demo. Can never go wrong with a matte (or gloss) pink guitar.

Aside from the Piezo, and the custom color, it is just the standard features. (woods and such) After playing it for the past 5ish months, I've grown out of the honeymoon phase, and I still love it. It's the guitar I go to first when I want to noodle around ideas, and it's usually the one those ideas get recorded with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFKsB3Ol0oU


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2016)

aciek_l said:


> Not sure if trolling... ;P Your suggestions are too "flashy" for my taste.
> I like that Vader a lot:
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt8Ankb6zzM
> That's Pearl Blue and I'm thinking about Aries in the same finish with maple fretboard and maybe white pickups.



Not at all. I love that look. One of the guys on the Carvin bbs got a pair of guitars like that, and they looked glorious. Kind of like the pink Dingwall NG-2.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Sep 24, 2016)

The radiation green and their seafoam are my favorites, I prefer the Aries in a solid color, the layered-wood look with their transparents is cool but a little too busy for my taste.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Oct 8, 2016)

Just ordered an Aries 6 yesterday. 

This is the sevenstring multiscale but it should look similar to this only with a walnut neck and the headstock will be opposite the one in the picture.


----------



## mphsc (Oct 8, 2016)

My old vader was a beast. So yes on the BEM and the White. But go for Limba as well...


----------



## David Scates (Nov 12, 2017)

Trying to upload pics of my Aries but it says the files are too large?! Wtf


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 12, 2017)

I’d bet he made his decision at least a year ago, so I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------

